# Clear for take-off



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

A couple of pics of my Passat taken at Bruntingthorpe yesterday whilst waiting for the last flights of the RAF Tristars to arrive.

I think these are old RAF Jet Provost trainer aircraft

[URL=http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/MethodMan1968/media/1663dcd4-3c9b-4b7e-ad30-d9364c6439fc.jpg.html]

and these are Buccaneers








[/URL][/IMG]

It was freezing cold and tipping it down with rain for the most part but there's something quite exciting about standing 50ft away from a jet plane landing


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good pics mate:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice love the cold war birds and bruntingthorpe home to the lightning society, Want to be there when they get these bad boys out.

Forbidden to fly mind.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. I love the Buccaneers. One of my all time favourite aircrafts.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

james_death said:


> Nice love the cold war birds and bruntingthorpe home to the lightning society, Want to be there when they get these bad boys out.
> 
> Forbidden to fly mind.
> 
> Bruntingthorpe Lightning XS904 fast taxi - YouTube


Awesome. My dad flew those. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

svended said:


> Awesome. My dad flew those. :thumb:


Iconic planes, the cold war hanger at cosford has the Lightning on display in virtical rise.

When the lightnings went to bruntingthorpe they were supposed to have there fuel tanks punctured to ensure they never take off but the mod were convinced to let then stay intact.

The Buccaneer again was a stunning performance machine, to see these skimming the top of the water was fantastic...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic so jealous.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice back drop :thumb:


----------

